# Do you believe in reciprocation? Like "atta boys!"



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

Do you believe in reciprocation? Reading many, many posts in threads by thread starters. Many, many of the thread starters "hint" of _reciprocation_. You _come _to my site, I _go _to yours, sort of refrain.

Makes a great deal of sense to me. 

Peer to peer _viewing _and leaving an "atta boy," isn't that hard a thing to do even a :thumbsup: will suffice!

Most all create threads to show their wares. They also covet those "atta boys." For many it makes up 80 percent of _why _they do what they do, _showing _ their creations to their peers.

By the way "atta boys" are earned just for having the guts to put your stuff up there for all to see. Whether your a "ace," or an "ace" to be. "Quality" isn't the only criterion, "guts" is another. If you understand my meaning.

So what do _you _think? You _come _to my site, I _go _to yours, sort of refrain . . .


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I would have to agree, the guts all of these slotheads have. Posting any of their creations for all the board to see is amazing. I love seeing everyones creations, ideas and efforts regardless of their levels of skill. The best thing, is watching how those skills evolve and grow over time. Still one of the greatest boards I've ever stumbled across. Great administrator, great posters and great times are to be had here! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

If you're speaking about what we all do here in this forum it does make sense but only to a point... It's not the be-all and end-all theme. Being appreciated and showing appreciation are truly important. However, one has to relax and be cautious of score keeping. That can be a rather dark and unfulfilling road to travel. You can certainly expect certain responses but if that doesn't happen you have to accept that it hasn't happened, move on, and start another custom. I love to build customs and share the results. It's great to get feedback, but everybody has their priorities and I accept that. Who am I to assume I have to fit into their day? Family, work, church, 1:1 car maintenance, home responsibilities, you name it and it's all part of all of our daily grinds. I try to chime in on other builds as much as possible... and I'm certain other guys do what they can for mine. 

Mom has a saying that is somewhat applicable... Never give a gift to someone just for the sole purpose of hearing them say thank-you. Give them a gift because it gives you joy to give them a gift... period. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone that posts there customs/projects on this forum is a winner in my book!! "However, one has to relax and be cautious of score keeping". I agree TJ.
Feedback is always good, but everyone has different tastes so I don't expect to get everyone to like every one I do.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

atta boy keep,em comin! we like pics. and i also agree with the above. only for me though. i post every junk i make be it kinda of good or failiure its all fun for me.my back hurts from the slapps i get for the junk i post, but ya gotta try everything.hats off to all the boyz on HT !! no score here bottom of the 1st. just show yer junk "lil cars" even the real good builders/customizers want to see whats goin on.o.k. i,m done


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

EXACTLY Joe... Enjoy what you do... relax... Enjoy the work of others... post when you can... simple fun... There is far too much stress, worry, anticipation, and hand wringing going on in the 1:1 world... please not here too. :thumbsup:

...and for the record Joe... Your builds are NOT junk. Not by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*HT is full of fun people, fun slots and good times had by all...*

God I love this place! Seeing slot car builds from the start, how too, to finish. I have learned soooooooooooooooo much from HT. Jump right in and show what you got...Yeah Baby!!!:woohoo:

Bob...what you guys said...zilla


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Couldn't help but jump in. First, _not _soliciting for my stuff, period. Second, nothing posted in HT is junk. ALL are _creations _by this guy, or that guy.

Not trying to lobby, or add electricity to the forums. These are toys, as my better half reminds me. That said, I do not usually like the 1:1 real world comparos.

Hope more members jump in, some darn good answers given. Only thing I'll point out again, "ain't _no _junk here" ... rather, creative exercises of which I enjoy _every _one I get too, period.

Big thing at this forum is that you (membership) are _too _ darn prolific, hard to keep up:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

YEAH!!! I AM WITH BOBZILLA ON THIS!! I have been coming here for 6 years and never got tired of it! Everyone who makes slot cars here are frickin AWESOME!!! We have a new religion here! It's called SLOT CAR GODS!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm addicted to HobbyTalk, Can I get an amen???  ... RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

amen brother!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Amen Randy! Betty Ford Clinic could not cure me so I am just going with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

scratch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you believe in reciprocation? Reading many, many posts in threads by thread starters. Many, many of the thread starters "hint" of _reciprocation_. You _come _to my site, I _go _to yours, sort of refrain.
> 
> ...


 Hi Scratch :wave:
As most of us here, I get ideas from seeing others work. This is just a very relaxing hobby for me. While I hope others like what I post, everyone has there own "preference" in cars. Some like NASCAR, others like customs, street rods, F1 7 Indy, LeMans Prototypes, etc. I (normally) dont spend alot of time lurking about here. But when I see something I really like, I comment on it. 

As for myself, being a (now retired) 1:1 Stock Car, Sprint Car, Dirt Late Model & Midget driver, thats where my main interests lie. That does not mean that I cant appreciate the hours of work someone else put into their Custom, Street Rod, etc. Car guys are car guys, beit in HO scale all the way up to 1:1. 

There are many very talented people here in the HT forums. And we all like "showin off" our creations. And they all have my appreciation and respect for their talents. I wish I had the time to post that in every post, but sadly time does not permit that.

I build what I like to run and enjoy. I have very few "shelf/trailer queens" I get my main enjoyment from the actual build itself. As far as having a "favorite brand" of chassis, my top 2 choices are T Jet & A/FX, but I do enjoy runnin all brands.

I do check out all the posts with the "latest builds" no matter who built it.

This was meant only in the most positive of ways.

Larry


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

What may have been missed in this discussion is that this is a visual hobby. Seeing a miniature car that looks like the real thing is something we value. This is not the only reason for the hobby, but it plays a major role for the collector and customizer. I compare my time spent running my cars to time spent watching TV. I enjoy watching a couple tjets run around the track together and potentially crashing or spinning out as a step above some reality show. Seeing pictures of other guys cars is almost as valuable as seeing our own cars. Naturally we compliment or kid each other about what we have done. I look forward to checking HT for updates on projects or garage sale finds or whatever is posted.

My 2 cents,
Old Blue


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Atta boy!!!!


----------

